# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 27 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 27 اغسطس " اخبار وإعمده "
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خالد الاعيسر : شراكتنا مع الاتحاد استراتيجية .. والازمة في طريقها للحل في اقرب وقت
 النيلين تنفى انهيار اتفاقها مع الاتحاد العام بشأن البث

 نفى الاستاذ خالد الاحيمر مدير قناة النيلين الرياضية ان يكون الاتفاق بينهم والاتحاد العام حول بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز قد تم الغاءه واكد الاستاذ خالد في تصريحات خص بها صحيفة (كفر ووتر) بالقول : ان شراكتنا مع الاتحاد تعتبر شراكة استراتيجية ونحن نمثل وجهان لعملة واحدة وهدفنا الاساسي هو تطوير الرياضة في السودان ليكمل بعضنا البعض من اجل ايصال خدمة للمشاهد والمتابع السوداني في كل البقاع وواصل حديثه بأن الكثير من العقبات تواجه مشكلة البث بأرتفاع مصاريف النقل التلفزيوني للدوري وهي غير منظورة للمتابعين , وياتي ذلك خصما على المردود الكلي لشكل الشاشة ويمثل ايضا خصما على الانتاج البرامجي واختتم الاستاذ الاعيسر حديثه بانهم بالرغم من كل هذه العقبات نحن حريصون من جانبنا علي تحمل هذه النفقات في سبيل ان نقدم خدمة مميزة لجماهير الرياضة داخل وخارج السودان متمنيا ان تصل الازمة لحل عاجل .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سوداني تبدى امتعاضها لتوقف بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز  

 تحصلت كفر ووتر من مصادرها الخاصة ان شركة سوداني ابدت امتعاضها الكبير من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم نسبة لتاخره في حل ازمة البث حتي اللحظة وتعتبر شركة سوداني ان البث يعتبر شرطا اساسيا في العقد الموقع بين الشركة و اتحاد الكرة وطالبت الشركة الاتحاد بالوصول لحل سريع من اجل عودة البث لمباريات الدوري الممتاز حتي يتواصل عقد الرعاية الي نهاية الموس
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السوداني زهير يكشف المنشاط على الزمالك واورلاندو بالابطال


 أخطر الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم “الكاف” نادي الزمالك رسميا عن تعيين طبيبنا السوداني زهير مكي للكشف عن المنشطات خلال مباراة الزمالك وأورلاندو بيراتس الجنوب أفريقي المقرر لها يوم 1 سبتمبر المقبل بالجونة في الجولة الرابعة للدور نصف النهائي لدوري المجموعات الأفريقي .  

 ومن المنتظر أن يصل الطبيب إلى القاهرة مساء الخميس القادم على أن يطير إلى مدينة الجونة مع طاقم الحكام بقيادة الإيفواري دو نورمانديز صباح الجمعة .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يستضيف النسور مساء اليوم بملعبه

يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه فريق النسور ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية. 
 المريخ يدخل مباراة اليوم متصدرا لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بفارق خمس نقاط عن الهلال صاحب المركز الثاني ويدخل مباراة اليوم ليس امامه سوى الفوز من اجل الدخول لمواجهة الهلال كادوقلي في الاسبوع الثالث بعنويات عالية.
 المريخ عاد بفوز غال من الجزيرة من فك الرومان العنيد اسهم في الحفاظ على مستواه الفني الذي بدأ به الموسم الحالي وهو ما قاد لاعبيه للاقبال الي التمارين بمعنويات عالية لمواجهة اليوم امام النسور المواجهة التي يعتبرها جمهور المريخ سهلة نظرا للظروف التي يمر بها النسور!!
 اما النسور فقد تعرض الي خسارة مؤلمة امام الاهلي شندي في الاسبوع الاول بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل في مباراة الاحداث التي لم تكتمل بسبب اتهام حكم المباراة بالسكر .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الوزير يمدد لمجلس المريخ ويناقش امر الهلال

 إلتقى وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم الطيب حسن بدوى بمكتبه صباح اليوم الاثنين،بمفوضية تسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم ، بحضور مولانا محمد عثمان الخليفة مدير الإدارة العامة للرياضة ,وأكد الوزير استقلالية الجهات العدلية من مفوضية ولجنة إستئنافات وإحترام الوزارة لما يصدر عنها من قرارات.
 ومن جانبها أكدت المفوضية أنها بصدد تقديم تقرير قانوني مفصل عن كل الإجراءات العدلية التي تمت حول مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال وتوصية المفوضية بشأنها.
 وكانت المحكمة الإدارية قد أرجأت البت،في الطعن المقدم من مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال حول قرار عدم شرعية المجلس الصادر من قبل مفوضية الهيئات الشباب والرياضية ، بعدم قانونية تصعيد العضو الاحتياطي علي همشري الي الأحد القادم.
 علي صعيد أخر إلتقى الطيب حسن بدوى وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بمكتبه ظهر اليوم ، بالدكتور جمال الدين الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ والفريق طارق عثمان الأمين العام للنادي, وقدم الوالي تقرير أداء لجنة التسيير فى الفترة السابقة والذي تضمن نشاط الفريق الفني والنشاط الثقافي والعضوية
 من جانبه أشاد الوزير بتقرير أداء اللجنة وثمن الجهود المبذولة من قبل اللجنة من أجل ترقية وتطوير الأداء وأشاد بنفرة النادي والدعم العيني المقدم لأسر المتضررين من السيول والأمطار. 
 وأعلن الوزير بعدم ممانعته لتمديد فترة لجنة تسيير النادي بما يمكن من قيام الإنتخابات في أقرب فرصة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الرومان والاهلي في ديربي نار في الممتاز

 يخوض الاهلي مدني والرومان مساء اليوم مواجهة نارية ضمن مواجهات الدوري الممتاز لاسبوعه الثاني لدورته الاولي الاتحاد كسب مباراة الدورة الاولي بهدف اللاعب كوجاك وله 16 نقطة بينما للاهلي 8 نقاط
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ الفاشر يستضيف الاكسبريس

 يحل اكسبريس عطبرة ضيفا علي مريخ الفاشر عصر اليوم ضمن مواجهات الاسبوع الثاني من مسابقة الممتاز.
 المريخ خسر من الهلال بخماسية في ام درمان بينما تعادل امام سيد الاتيام بارضه و له 18 نقطة بينما للمريخ 17 نقطة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هلال كادقلي يستضيف النمور عصر اليوم

يستضيف هلال كادوقلي عصر اليوم النمور ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثاني من مسابقة لدوري الدوري الممتاز.
 اصحاب الارض عادوا بنقطة غالية من الموردة في الاسبوع الاول فيما فاز الاهلي علي النسور في مباراة الاحداث المؤسفة ويتوقع ان تكون مباراة اليوم من اشرس النزالات في الاسبوع الثاني من مسابقة الممتاز
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لايوجد تخطيط والأبطال يتم إكتشافهم بالصدفة والسابقون لم يخططوا لبناء جيل جديد
 قادة "أم الالعاب" يفجروت المفاجآت عبر "منتدى كل الألعاب"

 معتصم ضو البيت :
 محاربون والنية مبيتة ضدنا مهما فعلنا و مقارنتنا بالإتحاد السابق ظلم ..
 اللجنة الأولمبية تجاهلت تحذيراتي فكان هروب اللاعبين في لندن
 عقد رعاية زين تعجيزي ودعمها ضعيف فى المعدات
 صديق يتعامل معنا بغرور وعلى النعمان حسن أن يترك العاب القوى في حالها ويلتفت لإتحاده ( الميت )
 المدرب أدم تبوك :
 ألعاب القوى في السودان كاكي وإسماعيل
 المدربون أصبحوا متطوعين ويعملون بدون أجر
 التركيز على ألعاب معينة نوع من الذكاء نتوقع فجوة بعد تقاعد الجيل الحالي ومن طلبوا اللجؤ السياسي فى لندن هم مستقبل المنشط
 المدير التنفيذي : سكرتير الأتحاد السابق نفي تبرع رئاسة الجمهورية بمنزل للاعب نجم الدين
 الإتحاد إشترى منزل للاعب بحى الإنقاذ بمبلغ ( خمسين ) ألف جنيه مقابل عقد يلزمه اللعب بإسم السودان
 سنحرك إجراءات قانونية لمعرفة حقيقة المنزل الذي تبرع به رئيس الجمهورية


 إستضاف منتدى ( كل الألعاب ) الدوري أمس الأول بدار إتحاد التنس السوداني أسرة الإتحاد السوداني لألعاب القوى ممثلة في عضو مجلس الإدارة الأستاذ معتصم ضو البيت ونائب رئيس لجنة التدريب المركزية المدرب أدم محمد الحسن ( تبوك ) وكان موضوع المنتدى تراجع ألعاب القوى في الفترة الأخيرة وإبتدر الحديث عضو المجلس معتصم ألذي أكد أن مجموعة التغيير عندما طرحت نفسها كان لإحساسها أن الإتحاد يدار من الخرطوم مع تهميش كامل لغالبية الولايات مبينا أن التغيير تحقق بنبة 60 % حيث تم دعم كل الولايات وهذا يحدث للمرة الأولى إضافة لمشاركة كل الولايات في بطولة الجمهورية ولأول مرة يتم تأهيل أكثر من عشرة حكام دولين من الخرطوم والولايات إضافة لإتاحة الفرصة لإداريي الولايات قيادة البعثات الخارجية وهو ما أكسبهم خبرات وهو مالم يكن يحدث في السابق حيث لم يكونوا يسمعون بها ناهيك عن الوجود فيها وقيادتها مبينا أنه يوجد الآن أكثر من ( 80 ) لاعب ولاعبة يتبعون للإتحاد ويشاركون بإسمه مقارنه بثلاثة أو أربعة لاعبين في السابق إضافة الى أن إختيار البعثات الخارجية أصبح من صميم عمل مجلس الإدارة ثم زيادة نثرية اللاعبين خارجيا من ( 50 ) دولار خمسة أضعاف وكشف ضو البيت عن أنهم وجدوا إنهيار مالي تام عند إستلامهم للإتحاد في يوليو 2011 وفى المقابل كانت هناك برامج ضخمة وكان قرار الإتحاد بالتركيز على المشاركات الخارجية تفاديا للعقوبات وحفاظا على تواجد السودان وتميزه خارجيا وأشار الى أن الصرف عليها عالي جدا وفي كثير من الأحيان تعتذر وزارة المالية رغم موافقة وزارة الرياضة ومجلس الوزراء وفي أحيان أخرى تكون ميزانية المشاركة بها عجز يقوم الإتحاد بتغطيته لذلك كانت غالبية المشاركات تتم على النفقة الخاصة وإعترف ضو البيت بقصورالإتحاد على المستوى الداخلي وأرجع ذلك أيضا للصعوبات المالية وقال ( الدولة لاتدفع ) مشيرا الى أن ميزانية وزارة الشباب ( 900 ) ألف جنيه فيما يكلف إعداد اللاعب الواحد فى ألعاب القوى مليون جنيه وأكد أن الدولة لاتضع الرياضة من ضمن أولياتها ولذلك لن تتطور الرياضة في السودان وتطرق معتصم ضو البيت من خلال حديثه لعدد من القضايا التي تهم المنشط حيث أكد أن لاعبيهم مشردين ونامون في ( الجوامع ) في الوقت الذي تستولى فيه الوزارة على منزل ألعاب القوى بأمدرمان والذي حولته الى مكاتب للمفوضية والتحكيمية وألقى باللوم على الإتحاد السابق الذي ترك المنزل خاليا فترة طويلة جدا ووعد بأنهم لن يتخلوا عنه المطالبة به حتى أخر يوم من فترتهم وأبان بوجود قاعدة مشيرا الى انه كلما كلما زاد عدد المشاركين في التصفيات كان عدد المتأهلين كبيرا موضحا مشاركتهم في نيجيريا كانت بخمسة لاعبين تأهل منهم ثلاثة وإعتبر هذا مؤشر طيب مؤكدا وجود جهات ( لم يسميها ) تحارب الإتحاد داخليا ومن داخل الوزارة وتضع المتاريس أمامه مبينا أن مقارنتهم مع الإتحاد السابق ظلم لهم حيث أن فترتهم الآن عامان مقابل خمسة عشر عاما للإتحاد السابق وأشاد بوقفة مدير الرياضة الدكتور نجم الدين المرضي مع الإتحاد فى الوقت الذي لايجدون فيه التعاون من وكيل الوزارة عبد الهادي محمد خير دخل معهم في خلاف في رمضان قبل الماضي عندما هاجم بعض أعضاء الإتحاد الحالي وقال الإتحاد السابق أفضل منه وأرجع هروب اللاعبين في لندن لأسباب مالية وبحثهم عن واقع أفضل ولكنه عاد وقال أنه إتصل باللجنة الأولمبية من برشلونة وحذرهم بوجود نية لدى بعض اللاعبين بالهروب وطالب بإرسال تذاكر سفر حتى يعود اللاعبين من برشلونة ولكن اللجنة أصرت على مغادرتهم الى لندن حيث طلبوا اللجؤ السياسي هناك وإستطرد قائلا ( حوادث اللجؤ والهروب ليست بغريبة ومن قبل حدثت وبخطابات رسمية من الإتحاد ) و نفى غياب إتحاده من الجمعيات العمومية موضحا أن عدم وجود أعضاء الإتحاد يعود لإعتذار الدولة كما حدث في الجمعية التي صاحبت بطولة العالم فى موسكو وأضاف ( كيف نسافر ونشارك دون موافقة الدولة ) مشيرا الى أن محجوب سعيد المستشار الفني يمثلهم مبينا أنها جمعيات عادية مؤكدا أن نسبة غيابهم خارجيا لاتتعدى ال ( 5 ) % وقال إن عقد رعاية زين به شروط تعجيزية وأنه كان من الرافضين لتوقيعه مبينا أن المبلغ يصرف بالتقسيط وهناك مديونات كبيرة على الإتحاد تم تكوين لجنة لها تقوم بتسديد هذه الديون حسب الأولوية عبر هذه اللجنة والشركة لم تقدم اي دعم في المعدات غير ( 30 ) شنطة ولم تنشئ أي مضامير في الولايات وعرج للحديث عن بطولة الخرطوم الدولية الأخيرة وقال أنه قد تم ترفيعها من قبل الإتحاد الدولي في هذا العام بعد تميزت فى العام السابق حيث تم إحضار لاعبين حقيقين من دولهم وليسوا من جامعة أفريقيا كما كان يحدث في السابق إضافة لزيادة قيمة الجوائز وعن الملابسات التي صاحبت بطولة هذا العام قال ضو البيت أن إتحاده قدم الميزانية الى الوزارة قبل ستة اشهر بمبلغ ( 600 ) ألف جنيه وكون الوزير لجنة عليا ليس بها أي عضو من الإتحاد ولكن اللجنة فشلت في توفر الدعم المالي وقبل أربعة أيام من إنطلاق البطولة قابلنا الوزير وإعتذر لعدم وجود المال وقررنا أن نقيم البطولة على نفقتنا وقد دفعت الوزارة مبلغ ( 80 ) ألف فقط وأشار الى أن تأجيل البطولة الأول تم بواسطة الوزير والتأجيل الثاني تم بعد أن فشل الوزير في توفير المال أما الثالث فقد بواسة الإتحاد وأعلنت أسبابه من خلال مؤتمر صحفى وأشار الى ان تكلفة المعسكرات الخارجية عالية جدا ومطلوب من الإتحاد دفع يمتها بصورة فوري وقد فكر الإتحاد من قبل بشراء منزل في كينيا ولكن الموضوع لم يكتمل لأسباب مادية ونفي أن يكون الإتحاد قد طرد نوال الجاك وعبد الله نيالا من مقر المعسكرات وقال أن نوال الجاك مستواها إنخفض وعبد الله نيالا إنتهت بطولاته وأشار ضو البيت الى عدم وجود خلافات بين أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وأن ما يحدث هو نقاشات عادية وهى ظاهرة طبيعية ونفى أن تكون قد وصلت الى مرحلة الضرب وأوضح أن الإتحاد يعاني من مشكلة وصول دعم الإتحاد الدولي بسبب الحظر على السودان وفي السابق كان يصل عبر حساب دكتور محجوب سعيد فى المملكة العربية السعودية وقد تم الجلوس مع الإتحاد الدولي أكثر من مرة لحل هذه الإشكالية وفى ختام حديثه إستنكر ضو البيت إنتقاد الصحفى النعمان حسن سكرتير إتحاد التجديف لإتحاد ألعاب القوى وقال ( عليه أن يلتفت لإتحاده الميت ) ويتركنا وشأننا وأبان أن السودان حقق إنجازا كبيرا بحصوله على المركز العشرين على المستوى العالمي من خلال تصنيف الإتحاد الدولي وهو إنجاز لم يحدث خلال عشرين عاما ونفى وجود خلاف بين الإتحاد وكاكي مبينا ممارسة الإتحاد لحقه في تكوين لجنة تحقيق للاعب بعد تصريحاته وإتهاماته مبينا أن اللجنة تعاملت بحكمة مع اللاعب الذي نفى أن هذه التصريحات رغم أنه لم يشارك الا في منافستين مع هذا الإتحاد منذ توليه إدارة الإتحاد وإعترف بقصورهم تجاه الإعلام وقال أنهم نقلوا هذه الملاحظة لسكرتير الإتحاد د. مكي فضل المولى وأكد مد أياديهم بيضاء للجميع خاصة أعضاء السابق الذين رفضوا التعاون والتعامل معهم وقال ( مهما فعلنا فالنية مبيتة ضدنا إعلاميا من أشخاص نعلمهم ونعلم من ورائهم ) وكشف عن جلوسه مع صديق أحمد ابراهيم قبل الإنتخابات السابقة لمناقشته وذلم بفهم ان ألعاب القوى لاتقتحتمل الإنقسامات ولكن المهندس صديق تعامل بغرور ولم يتغير سلوكه هذا طوال عشرة سنوات بل إستخف بشخصي وبالولاية عندما عرض دعم الولاية بعدد ( 2 ) جلة وأضاف أن الولايات أيضا ستكون لها كلمتها في الإنتخابات القادمة مبينا أنها ستجئ بتوافق تام مشيرا الى وقيادة قوية .  

 من جانبه أكد نائب رئيس لجنة التدريب المركزية المدرب أدم محمد الحسن غياب المنهجية والتخطيط في الإتحاد مؤكدا أن صناعة البطل في ألعاب القوى تحتاج الى فترة تصل ما بين سبع الى تسع سنوات فى الوقت الذي لاتصرف فيه الدولة على الرياضة وقال إن جميع أبطال السودان تم إكتشافهم بالصدفة منذ فترة البطل خليفة عمر والكشيف الى زمن كاكي وإسماعيل اللذين بدأ ممارسة المنشط بعد سن ال ( 17 ) عام وأضاف بأن هناك فجوة كبيرة وفراغ بين كل جيل من الابطال وأشار الى أن إنجازات السودان خلال العشرة سنوات الماضية حقهها لاعبون لايتعدى عددهم الاربعة مبينا أن فترة المدرب جامع أدن شهدت إنتظام اللاعبين في المعسكرات الداخلية والخارجية مضيفا أنهم كمدربين يعملون كمتطوعين و بدون أجر وقال إن الإتحاد السابق كان يجد الدعم خاصة فى فترة الوزير حسن رزق وأي لاعب يحرز ميدالية ذهبية كان لديه حافز 200 دولار من الدولة فيما لم تجد مجموعة التغيير أي مساعده أو دعم بل إن الإدارين في كثير من الأحيان يدفعون من مالهم الخاص وأكد أهمية المعسكرات الخارجية باللنسبة للبطل كاكي وذلك لعدم وجود مضامير داخل السودان وأشار الى أن التركيز على سباقات معينة يعتبر نوع من الذكاء لأن ذلك يعتمد على الخامات الموجودة بها وأشار الى تركيز السودان على المسافات المتوسطة ( 800 و 1500 ) وقد حقق فيها نجاحا مبينا عدم إهمالهم لبقية الألعاب بدليل وجود بطل الوثب العالي محمد يونس وإعتبر أدم أن ألعاب القوى في السودان حاليا هى كاكي وإسماعيل وقال إن الإتحاد السابق لم يخطط لبناء جيل جديد وكان يعتمد على اللاعبين المذكورين وأكد أن اللاعبين الذين هربوا في لندن كان يمكن يمثلوا جيل المستقبل مبينا أن هناك عدد من الواعدين وتنبأ أدم بحدوث فراغ خلال الفترة القادمة بعد تقاعد الجيل الحالي من اللاعبين إلا أنه عاد وقال أن هناك بعض الإشراقات مثل اللاعب فتحى وتسابيح وأشار الى أن الإتحاد لايملك الحق في خصم نسب مالية من مشاركة كبار لاعبيه في الملتقيات والبطولات العالمية لأنه لايوجد قانون يمنحهم الحق في ذلك وتطرق أدم في ختام حديثه لقضية منزل اللاعب نجم الدين الذي تبرع به رئيس الجمهورية مبينا أن سكرتير الإتحاد السابق أكد لهم كمفوضين نيابة عن اللاعب أن رئيس الجمهورية تبرع ب( 70 ) % من قيمة المنزل وكان ذلك فى العام 2003 وأن سعر المنزل ( 105 ) ألف دولار بمنطقة اللاماب وعندما طالت الفترة لسنوات ولم يتم شراء المنزل قابلنا سكرتير الغتحاد مرة أخرى ولكنه أكد أن رئيس الجمهعورية لم يتبرع بمنزل وأن الإتحاد قام بشراء منزل لنجم الدين بحى الإنقاذ تبلغ قيمته خمسين ألف جنيه ولكن كان ذلك مقابل عقد مع اللاعب بأن يلعب بإسم السودان .

 وبخصوص منزل البطل نجم الدين الذي تبرع به رئيس الجمهورية أوضح المدير التنفيذي للإتحاد عامرأبوبكر المحامي أن سكرتير الإتحاد السابق صديق أحمد أبراهيم نفي لهم تبرع رئيس الجمهورية بالمنزل وكشف عامر أن الإتحاد إشترى للاعب منزلا بمنطقة الإنقاذ بمبلغ خمسين ألف جنيه بموجب عقد مع بين الطرفين بأن يلعب بإسم السودان وأنه كوكيل للاعب سيحرك إجراءات قانونية عبر مكتبه لمعرفة حقيقة المنزل الذي تبرع به رئيس الجمهورية .

 شهد المنتدى عدد من المداخلات حيث أوضح الزميل الصحفى أمجد الرفاعي من صحيفة الصحافة أن منسوبي الدولة فشلوا في الإتحادات الرياضية وعلى رأسهم بدوي الخير إضافة الى أن الضباط الاربعة في الإتحاد ليسوا على قلب رجل واحد وتكثر بينهم الخلافات وهناك فشل كبير من الإتحاد في التعامل مع الإعلام وتطرق لوكالة السفر التي تتبع لأحد قيادات وزارة الشباب والرياضة وقال أنها عائق أمام المشاركات الخارجية للإتحادات وعاب على الإتحاد عدم الإهتمام بالنشاط الداخلي .. وليد الطيب المحامي رئيس لجنة الكرة الطائرة الشاطئية بإتحاد الطائرة ونائب رئيس الإتحاد السابق قال إن الرياضة ليست من أولويات الدولة وهى وزارة للترضيات وغالبية الوزراء الذين مروا عليها إما مكبلين أو ليس لديهم فكر رياضي وأضاف أن الإتحاد السابق لم تكن لديه مشاكل مالية وطرح تساؤلا هل لوأن أي مجموعة أخرى غير التغيير فازت فى الإنتخابات هل كانت ستواجه نفس المشاكل وعاب التركيز على ألعاب بعينها وتساءل عن وجود إحصائية باللاعبين الموجودين ثم تحدث عن تأجيل بطولة الخرطوم لاكثر من مرة في ظل غياب الإتحاد إعلاميا لتوضيح الاسباب وتطرق لجدوى المعسكرات الخارجية لكبار النجوم أمثال كاكي وقال إن السودان بلد متعدد المناخات يمكن للاعب كاكي أن يقيم معسكره في جزء منه . نائب رئيس إتحاد المصارعة السابق الله جابو سليمان المحامي قال إن العمل في الرياضة قناعة والجميع يعلم الصعوبات الموجودة به وأن الرياضة ليست من اولويات الدولة ولكن ماهو سلاح مجموعة التغير للتغلب على هذه الإشكالات وهل تم الجلوس مع الإتحاد السابق قبل الإنتخابات للوصول الى نقاط مشتركة وأكد أن الإتحاد السابق كان ناجح جدا إعلاميا بعكس الإتحاد الحالي وقال إن التغيير المعني ليس أن تأتي الولايات أو تذهب وسأل عن مدى إستفادة الإتحاد من البرتوكولات الخارجية وتحدث عن تجربة المصارعة التي إستفادت من البروتوكول الموقع مع دولة تركيا . الخبير الرياضي الدكتور أحمد خميس لاعب منتخب السلة الحائز على البطولة العربية في السبعينات والمدرب الحالي لفريق الجيش لكرة السلة قال إن وزارة الرياضة هبة من رئيس الجمهورية منحها تنفيذا لوعود إنتخابية وطالب الرياضين بمعرفة أين هي الرياضة وما هو موقعها من الدستور الجديد هلى هي شأن إتحادي أم ولائي ثم من بعد ذلك نأتي ونناقش قضايها وقال إن وزارة الرياضة ليست لديها ميزانية وما يأتيها من وزارة المالية عبارة عن تسيير . مدرب ألعاب القوى واللاعب السابق خالد أحمد موسى وجه أسئلة للضيفين من موقع إقامته بالامارات العربية المتحدة عبر الإيميل وكان سؤاله الأول عن الكيفية التي تمت بها توزيع مبالغ الرعاية من شركة زين وأين ذهبت تلك الأموال رغم أن الإتحاد الى الآن لم يقوم بأي أنشطة تذكر أو شارك في بطولات خارجية خلاف البطولة العربية بالدوحة وكان سؤاله الثاني عن الخطة المقررة من الإتحاد واللجنة الفنية للموسم القادم للعودة باللعبة الى سابق عهدها وأكد أن يشك فى أن للإتحاد خطة قابلة للتنفيذ . الزميلة الصحفية ولاء عبد الله من صحيفة السوداني إنتقدت غياب السكرتير مكي فضل المولى عن الإعلام مع العلم بأنه هو الناطق الرسمي بإسم الإتحاد وأشارت لتهربه من إتصالات الصحفين بعبارتين أصبح محفوظتين وهما ( ياسايق يا فى محاضرة ) ورئيس الإتحاد بدوي الخير دائما ( ما عارف وأرجعي لي بعد عشرة دقائق عشان إتأكد من المعلومة ) وسألت عن أبوبكر كاكي وخلافه مع الإتحاد .. وسألت الزميلة رفيده محمد أحمد عن الخلافات الداخلية بين أعضاء مجلس الإدارة التي وصلت في بعض الأحيان لمرحلة الضرب وتحدثت عن تناغض معتصم ضو البيت ألذي تحدث عن تشريد اللاعبين بسبب إستيلاء الوزارة على منزل الإتحاد وفي نفس الوقت يتم طرد اللاعبين واللاعبات من مقر المعسكرات أمثال عبد الله نيالا ونوال الجاك التي طردت لتراجع المستوى وعادت وردت على رئيس لجنة التدريب بالإتحاد بميدالية في الدوحة .الأستاذ محمد خير من وزارة الشباب والرياضة تحدث بصفته الشخصية موجها اللوم للإتحاد بعدم التعاقد مع كبار لاعبيه أو وضع لائحة بتخصيص مبلغ من المبالغ التي يحصلوا عليه في الملتقيات وذلك لصالح تطوير المنشط وضرب مثل بعدد من النجوم العالمين الذين يساعدون في تطوير المنشط ببلدانهم . المهندس عبد المنعم مصطفى سكرتير الإتحاد السوداني للكنغ فو طالب بالرجوع الى المؤسسية والإهتمام بالبنية التحتية وبالجانب التسويقي وذلك بضرورة وجود مدير للتسويق وأضاف أن ذلك يجنبنا العوز خاصة وأن السودان لاتنقصه الكفاءات الغدارية الرياضية وقال إن فرص ألعاب القوى فى الرعاية أكبر من بقية الإتحادات
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ﻗﺮﻥ ﺷﻄﺔ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺑﻨﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻟﻤﻠﻌﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ



ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻌﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮ ﺑـ “ﺷﻄﺔ” ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻟﻺﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ “ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ” ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻯ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻣﺘﻮﻗﻌﺎًﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻳﺘﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻰ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻯ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ. ﻭﻳﺨﻮﺽ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ 8 ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻧﺔ ﻟﺪﻭﺍﻉ ﺃﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﻟﻴﻔﺸﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺃﻯ ﻓﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻬﻤﺎ . ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺷﻄﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﺗﺼﺎﻝ ﻫﺎﺗﻔﻰ ﺑـ Yallakora.com :” وﺗﺎﺑﻊ :”ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺍﻷﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺌﺔ ﻓﺤﺴﺐ ، ﺑﻞ ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﻔﻌﺔ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻟﻴﻼً ﻟﻌﺪﻡ ﺗﻮﺍﻓﺮ ﺍﻹﺿﺎﺀﺓ ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻠﺘﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻔﺴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ “.ﻟﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻧﺔ ﺳﻴﻰﺀ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺼﻠﺢ ﻹﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﺔ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ”. ﻭﻭﺟﻪ ﺷﻄﺔ ﻧﺼﻴﺤﺘﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻰ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ :” ﺍﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﻦ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺗﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻓﻴﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻘﻴﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ”. ﻭﻓﺴﺮ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﻩ :” ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﺗﻤﻠﻚ ﻣﻼﻋﺐ ﻗﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻋﻼﻭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺣﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ”. ﻭﺃﻧﻬﻰ ﺷﻄﺔ :” ﺃﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻠﻘﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻹﻗﺘﺮﺍﺡ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻴﻦ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المدرب العام للمريخ : الفوز على النسور خطوة في طريق الفوز باللقب



 اكد خالد احمد المصطفى المدرب العام لفريق المريخ  بانه من الخطأ الحديث عن سهولة مباراة المريخ غداً أمام النسور في الجولة الخامسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأبان أن المباراة في نهاية المطاف تأتي من أجل الحصول على النقاط الثلاث وتعزيز موقع الفريق في صدارة الترتيب وأضاف: يجب التعامل بحذر مع اي مباراة والفوز غداً يعني وضع خطوه فى الطريق الصحيح نحو اللقب , وان الطريق نحو اللقب يعني احترام الخصم . واشار خالد ألى أن ما حدث في مباراة النسور والاهلي شندي امر لايخصهم من قريب او بعيد  ولايقلل من قيمة الخصم وتابع: نواجه فريقاً يلعب بنفس عدد  لاعبينا ولديه رغبة فى  النقاط الثلاث  ولكننا لن نفرّط في المباراة وسنعمل على الحصول على النقاط وتعزيز موقعنا في صدارة الدوري.. يذكر أن المريخ يتصدر الدوري الممتاز برصيد 32 نقطة وبفارق خمس نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*غاندي يواصل تالقه ويسحب البساط من الكبار  

واصل نجم المريخ الجديد غاندي كاسينو تالقه اللافت للانظار وسحبه للبساط من كبار اللاعبين حيث قدم اللاعب مستوى مميزا في مران الفريق الرئيسي واحرز اهداف صاروخية اشعلت المدرجات وكان مدرب المريخ ابراهيم حسين يركز على اللاعب كثيرا في الكرات الثابتة الى جانب الضربات الثابتة من على الاجناب .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يفقد اكرم امام النسور بسبب المرض

كفرووتر/الخرطوم تاكد غياب اللاعب اكرم الهادي سليم عن مباراة المريخ والنسور بسبب الالتهاب الذي تعرض له مؤخرا وكان اللاعب قد منح راحة ولم يشارك في مران الفريق الرئيسي الذي اجراه المريخ امس وربما استعان المدرب بحارس الشباب النسور بجانب محمد ابراهيم خلال مباراة النسور
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كروجر يقود المريخ امام الهلال في الممتاز

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم يصل الى الخرطوم يوم الاحد المقبل مدرب المريخ مايكل كروجر بكامل طاقمه الفتي ( مساعد و مدرب حراس بجانب معد بدني) للاشراف على المريخ في الاول من الشهر المقبل ويتوقع ان يشرف المدرب الالماني مايكل كروجر على مباراة المريخ امام الهلال فيب بطولة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يجهز القلعة الحمراء لديربي الممتاز


شرع مجلس ادارة المريخ في عمليات صيانة واصلاح واسعة بالقلعة الحمراء حتي تكون فى قمة الجاهزية لاستقبال ديربي الممتاز بين العملاقين فى الاسبوع الخامس عشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وقد شهد نجيل الاستاد عمليات اصلاح كبيرة بعد ان تعاقد المريخ مع شركة مختصصة للاشراف علي نجيل الاستاد ويخطط مجلس اللودرات لاخراج القلعة الحمراء في ابي صورة عندما تستقبل ديربي الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الفهود تستدرج الموردة مساء اليوم بعطبرة  

تستدرج فهود الشمال مساء اليوم بعطبرة الموردة في مواجهة يتوقع ان تكون من المباريات القوية خاصة من جانب الامل العائد بتعادل من الخرطوم الوطني خارج القواعد فيما تعثر الموردة بالتعادل داخل ارضه امام اسود الجبال للامل 18 نقطة وللموردة 13 نقطة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فيتو 

 سامر العمرابي

 الدورى الممتاز فى خطر

إشكالات عديدة تحيط بالدورى الممتاز على صعيد البث والرعاية ويعانى إتحاد الكرة فى كيفية حسم هذا الملف أو ربما كيفية التعامل معه الصورة المطلوبة بعد ان تسربت الخلافات إلى العلن بين رعاة الدورى وشركاء الإتحاد سودانى والتلفزيون.

 توقف بث الممتاز بقرار من الإتحاد لعدم سداد التلفزيون لمبلغ البث المتبقى والذى يصل إلى مليونى جنيه ورفض السماح لكاميرات التلفزيون بالدخول موجها إنذارا صريحا للتلفزيون بأن الأمر لن يكون مثل المرات السابقة .

 ودخلت شركة سودانى على الخط ايضا وكشفت الأخبار عن أزمة مكتومة بينها والإتحاد ونجحت الزاوية فى كسر حاجز الصمت والسرية ووصلت إلى أصل القضية والخلاف الذى تمثل فى ثلاث محاور رئيسية هى عدم إلتزام الأندية بإرتداء شعار الشركة الراعية وتوقف البث إضافة إلى عدم إحترام الإتحاد لحقوق الشركة الراعية.

 توقف البث قرار خطير وستكون له تبعات خاصة فى ظل الظروف الحالية فى البلد والإتحاد يعرف جيدا لن تلتزم أى جهة حاليا بالسداد ولن يخرج الامر عن دائرة الوعود وحتى هذه الوعود لم يتحصلوا عليها حتى الأن.

 أما الخلاف بين سودانى والإتحاد سيكون هو قاصمة الظهر للإتحاد وللمنافسة إذا ما إستفحل وتطور إلى صراع وخصومة بين المؤسستين لأن سودانى هى الجهة الوحيدة التى تحملت عبء الرعاية فى الرياضة طوال السنوات الماضية فى الوقت الذى وقفت فيه شركات الإتصالات الأخرى زين وإم تى إن موقف المتفرج ولم تدعم الرياضة السودانية ولم ترعى الدورى بل لم تفكر أصلا فى الأمر.

 نعرف أن الإتحاد مذنب بدرجة كبيرة فى أمر الرعاية ونعرف أيضا أن هذا الملف الحساس يتعرض إلى إهمال بالغ من قادة الإتحاد الذى يفتقد للتنظيم ووجود إدارة مختصة لحفظ حقوق الرعاة او إدارة للعلاقات العامة تكون حلقة وصل بين الإتحاد وشركائه وتوفر لهم أبسط حقوق الرعاية.

 كثيرا ما يعانى منسوبى سودانى فى دخول الملاعب لمشاهدة المباريات وتقديم جوائز النجومية وكثيرا ماشاهدناهم موقوفين خارج البوابات فى إنتظار الإذن من مراقب المباراة أو لاتحل إلا بإتصال هاتفى من أحد قادة الإتحاد وهذا أمر لايليق بمنافسة كبيرة وعلاقة كبيرة بين الشركاء.

 حتى قادة شركة سودانى متذمرون من الطريقة التى يتعامل بها إتحاد الكرة مع عقد الرعاية وعدم وضوح العلاقة وغياب التنسيق والأفكار الخطط بدليل ان الشركة ظلت دائما ماتطالب بأن تكون مباراة القمة فى ختام المنافسة حتى تتمكن من إنجاز مهرجان إحتفالى يليق بها وبالمنافسة ولكنها تصطدم بقيام المباراة فى منتصف الدورة الثانية وتبدا فى جولة مارثونية من المفاوضات للتأجيل وهذا أمر تكرر كثيرا ويحدث حاليا ولاجديد.

 الوضع الحالى يشير بوضوح إلى أن الدورى الممتاز فى خطر وأن العلاقة بين الإتحاد وسودانى تحديدا نال منها التصدع بدرجة ملحوظة وكذلك التلفزيون وإستمرار العلاقة بهذه الصورة سيكون وبالا على المنافسة الأولى ولن تجد راعيا فى القريب إذا ما تخلت عنها سودانى وهذا مانخشاه.

 دائرة كرة جديدة

 نتابع الحملة التى يتعرض لها الأخ عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضى فى المريخ بعد إيقاف مجاهد وحوار الكوكى الذى إتهمه فيه بالتامر وهى حملة ظالمة وتجافى الحقيقة ولاعلاقة لها بالواقع.

 عبدالصمد من أكثر أعضاء المجلس الحالى بعد جمال الوالي عطاء وإنفاقا للمال وظل قريبا من فريق الكرة وسخر وقته وماله وعلاقاته لتذليل كل الصعاب وبشهادة الكوكى نفسه أمامى قال" لم أجد مسؤولا بهذه العزيمة والروح طيلة مسيرتى التدريبية"

 قد يكون لعبدالصمد أخطاء ولكنها ليست بالحجم التى يتناوله البعض ويتداولونه سرا وقد يكون غضب الكوكى من قرار الإقالة هو السبب فى هجومه على عبدالصمد ولكن ليس كل مايقال صحيحا.

 عبدالصمد يبذل جهدا فوق طاقاته بسبب ضعف دائرة الكرة هذه هى الحقيقة..العقيد طارق مشغول ومجاهد لم ينسجم مع عبدالصمد وأسلوبه الإدارى المنضبط والصارم وحادثة المطار الأخيرة وضعت حدا فاصلا بينهما.

 أعتقد أن الحل فى تكوين دائرة كرة جديدة تمشيا مع العهد الجديد الذى يقوده كروجر وأن يتم إبعاد كل العناصر الحالية وتقديم الشكر لها على المجهود الذى بذلوه وأن يظل عبدالصمد نائبا لرئيس القطع الرياضى ومشرفا على الأوضاع ويقوم بدوره الإشرافى ويترك الجانب التنفيذى لمدير الكرة الجديد ونائبه,هذا هو الحل.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كلام اخير .. هلال نيل بملعب الحصاحيصا


 اطمانت اللجنة النظمة لمباراة النيل الحصاحيصا والهلال على جاهزية الملعب بتفقده بالطواف على أرضيته وغرف اللاعبين والسياج والحمامات وممرات اللاعبين، حيث تأكدت من جاهزية الملعب من كل النواحي لاستقبال المباراة.

 وقال العقيد شرطة حسام ان الملعب جاهز لاستقبال المباراة من الناحية الأمنية وأنهم وضعوا خطة محكمة لتأمين المباراة بالشكل المطلوب وسيستعينوا بعدد كبير من افراد الشرطة منذ صباح الأربعاء موعد المباراة كما سيعملوا على تأمين بعثة فريق الهلال منذ وصولها المدينة. 

 من جهته أكد الأستاذ الزين بخيت عضو اللجنة المنظمة إكتمال كافة الترتيبات الإدارية والفنية وقال بأنهم حريصون على تنظيم المباراة بالصورة المطلوبة خاصة وأن الإستاد جاهز لإستقبالها ودعا جماهير الحصاحيصا للحضور المبكر ومؤازرة فريق النيل ليقدم العرض المنتظر.

 وتحدث مبارك فارس موضحا تحديد فئات الدخول ب 50 جنية للمقصورة الرئيسية و 30 جنيه للجانبية و20 جنية الشعبية وأكد أن التذاكر سيتم بيعها منذ العاشرة صباحا بمراكز بيع حددت في نادي النيل ، نادي الأهلي ونادي قلب الجزيرة تفاديا للزحام وأكد مبارك ان كل البطاقات الإكرامية سيتم تعطيلها عدا بطاقات الحكام والإعلام الرياضي وأنه تم تخصيص المقصورة الرئيسية لشاغلي المناصب الدستورية وأعضاء الاتحاد العام ونادي النيل وبعثة الضيوف وأبان انه سيتم قفل الأبواب عند الساعة الثالثة والنصف عصرا وأكد مبارك حضور معتمد محلية الحصاحيصا جلال الدين البشير ضيف شرف للمباراة.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور المبدع محمد النادر
وصباحك خير
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسلم الغالي ودالبقعه على مرووووورك يديك العافيه 

وصباحك احلي 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ابراهومة: الحصول على النقاط هدفنا من لقاء الليلة



قال الكابتن ابراهيم حسين مدرب المريخ إن الفرقة الحمراء تركّز على النقاط الثلاث في مباراة اليوم أمام النسور في الجولة الخامسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذكر ابراهومة أن الأحمر ليس معنياً بما يحدث في قلعة الجوارح وقال: لا دخل لنا بعقوبات النسور.. نركّز على فريقنا ونأمل أن نحصل على هدفنا ومضى: لا شك أن المباراة مهمة ومن الطبيعي أن يعمل الأحمر على الفوز فيها واضافة ثلاث نقاط إلى رصيدنا تعزّز موقف الفرقة الحمراء وتجعلنا نؤمّن الصدارة وقال ابراهومة إنهم ينشدون الفوز الثاني على التوالي في القسم الثاني واعتبر أن الانتصار الخيار الأول والأخير بالنسبة لفريقه وأفاد أن الاستهتار والتراخي مرفوض وقال: علينا أن نتعامل بجدية مع المباراة بعيداً عن موقف المنافس اذا كُنا نرغب في الفوز.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*السلاطين يستضيفون الإكسبريس بالفاشر




يستضيف مريخ الفاشر أهلي عطبرة في الخامسة الا ربعاً من عصر اليوم على ملعب الفاشر في اطار مواجهات الجولة الثانية من القسم الثاني لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وللسلاطين17 نقطة وكان الفريق تجرع هزيمة قاسية أمام الهلال في الجولة الماضية بخمسة أهداف لهدف ويرغب في التعويض في لقاء اليوم فيما لأهلي عطبرة 18 نقطة وكان الفريق اكتفى بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل أمام أهلي مدني على أرضه في الجولة الماضية.. وكان لقاء الفريقان في الدورة الأولى انتهى بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ديربي ساخن في مدني بين الرومان وسيد الأتيام




سيكون ملعب استاد مدني في الثامنة من مساء اليوم مسرحاً لديربي المدينة بين الاتحاد والأهلي في اطار مباريات الجولة الخامسة عشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويبحث كل طرف عن الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث ويملك الاتحاد في رصيده 16 نقطة وكان خسر في الجولة الماضية أمام المريخ فيما للأهلي تسع نقاط وكان الفريق فرض التعادل الايجابي على الإكسبريس بعطبرة في الجولة الماضية.. وكان لقاء الفريقين في الدور الأول انتهى بتفوق الرومان بهدف.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قمة في كادوقلي بين الآرسنال والأسود



يشهد ملعب استاد كادوقلي في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم المواجهة التي تجمع هلال كادوقلي وضيفه أهلي شندي ضمن مواجهات الجولة الثانية من القسم الثاني لبطولة الدوري الممتاز ويحتل الفريقان المركزين الخامس والرابع وكلاهما قدم أداءً جيداً في الدور الأول والفريقان يبحثان عن التمثيل الخارجي.. ويملك أسود الجبال 21 نقطة في رصيدهم ولأهلي شندي 26 نقطة ويسعى كل فريق لحصد النقاط الثلاث وتعزيز موقعهما في روليت المنافسة.. وكان لقاء الفريقين في الدورة الأولى انتهى لمصلحة أسود الجبال بهدفين لهدف في اللقاء الذي شهده ملعب شندي.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يستضيف النسور من أجل تعزيز الصدارة الليلة



يستضيف ملعب استاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم اللقاء الذي يجمع المريخ المتصدر وضيفه النسور في الجولة الخامسة عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويرغب المريخ صاحب الأرض والضيافة في الاستمرار في جمع النقاط ومواصلة تعزيز موقعه في الصدارة حيث يحتل المركز الأول برصيد 32 نقطة وبفارق خمس نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه ويرفض التفريط وكان بدأ مشواره في القسم الثاني بالفوز على اتحاد مدني خارج القواعد أما النسور فالفريق ايضاً يرغب في الفوز كونه خسر المباراة السابقة أمام أهلي شندي بل خُصمت من رصيده ثلاث نقاط ويحاول التعويض والعودة للواجهة مجدداً ويملك الفريق ثماني نقاط فقط في مؤخرة الترتيب.. يذكر أن لقاء الفريقين في الدور الأول كان انتهى لمصلحة المريخ بهدفين لهدف.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ﻗﺮﻥ ﺷﻄﺔ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺑﻨﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻟﻤﻠﻌﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

تشكر النحلة محمد النادر
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الرائع محمد النادر . . . مجهودات مقدرة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

ﻗﺮﻥ ﺷﻄﺔ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺑﻨﻘﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻟﻤﻠﻌﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

تشكر النحلة محمد النادر




تسلم الحبيب الدلميت ومشكوور على طلتك 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مشكور الرائع محمد النادر . . . مجهودات مقدرة



تسلم الحوشابي ويديك العافيه يــ غالي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

× المريخ يخطط لإسقاط النسور وإبراهومة يسعى للفوز في المهمة الأخيرة
× الوالي يجتمع بالوزير والجمعية العمومية تنعقد في الخامس من إكتوبر
× أزمة البث في طريقها للإنفراج ومعتصم جعفر يؤكد : جهات عليا وعدت بحل المشكلة
× الفريق طارق : مصلحة المريخ في مجلس منتخب
× راجي يتألق في الطرف اليمين وتفاهم كبير بين المنقذ والباشا وعلي جعفر وباسكال يتألقان في الضربات الثابتة
× أمير كمال : قاطعت الصحف الرياضية بسبب النقد الهدام
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

× إكتمال التجهيزات لمواجهة النيلاب
× المدينة يواصل التألق وعودة المرعب علي النور وعيسى وعافية يقودان البعثة
× البرير يقود حملة التصحيح
× الفريق بحر : الوزير يذبح الهلال والكبار يتفرجون
× سليماني يقتحم توليفة المريخ وإبراهومة محتار وعلي جعفر يواصل تألقه
× المعلم الصغير: مواجهة النيل قوية وقادرون على تخطيه والإنتصار
× الشغيل على درب باكمبا وهجوم الهلال عال العال
× الجناح الطائر بوى : لاتنازل عن كأس السودان
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

× على رأسه التحكيم وغمر الملعب بالمياه وحوافز خرافية للتماسيح : مخطط خطير لتعطيل الهلال أمام النيل
× البرير يجتمع بالقطاع الرياضي ويعلن تصديه للإشراف الكامل على فريق الكرة
× بعثة الأسياد تغادر صباح اليوم للحصاحيصا وإستقبالات حاشدة في إنتظارها
× الهلال يشد الرحال للحصاحيصا صباح اليوم ويؤدي المران الختامي على ملعب اللقاء
× الجنرال يعد الجوكر للطوارئ ونزار خارج الحسابات
× العقرب : موقفنا يحتم علينا تحقيق الإنتصارات
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

× المريخ يتوعد النسور والوالي يصرح : حاولوا تشويه صورتي بنشر الديون
× كروجر الأنسب لتدريب الفرقة الحمراء ولاعلاقة للسياسة بعملي في النادي
× إبراهومة : نتطلع إلى الإنتصار ولاعلاقة لنا بما يحدث في النسور
× عبد المجيد جعفر : أوليفيه لم يصل لشباك الرومان وأرشحه لهز شباك الضيوف
× الفرقة الحمراء تسعى إلى قص أجنحة الجوارح وإبراهومة يخطط إلى مفاجأة الضيوف
× خالد المصطفى يرفض التراخي والأحمر يختتم إعداده بمران ساخن
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

× الهلال في قمة المعنويات لمواصلة رحلة الإنتصارات
× خليفة وبامبا والنجم الصاعد محمد عبد الرحمن يلفتون الأنظار ويخلطون أوراق مدرب الهلال
× إتحاد الكرة يحدد الخامس والعشرين من نوفمبر موعدا للقاء القمة في نهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين
× المريخ يواجه النسور الجريحة برغبة أكيدة لإحكام القبضة على  الصدارة
× البرير يجتمع بالقطاع الرياضي ويؤكد إستمرار مجلسه في تسيير النشاط وحل كافة المشاكل والعقبات
× الهلال أدى مرانه الرئيس أمس بمشاركة 22 لاعبا
× مجلس اللوردات يعلن قيام عموميته في إكتوبر
× المفوضية ترفع تقرير للوزير بخصوص الوضع غير القانوني لمجلس الهلال
× خالد المصطفى : الفوز على النسور خطوة مهمة نحو اللقب
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*

× المرشح يكسب المرابط في بروفة الهلال وكاريكا يتألق
× عبد الرحمن الأمين وزيرا للشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم وبدوي يناور حول أزمة الهلال ويوافق رسميا على إستمرار الوالي ولجنته بالمريخ
× مواجهات ساخنة في إفتتاح الجولة الخامسة عشر للممتاز
× مفاجأة : صلاح سعيد مراقبا للقاء الهلال والإكسبريس بعطبرة
× الهلال يتدرب بالحصاحيصا عصرا ويعسكر بمدني ليلا
× المريخ يستدرج النسور في موقعة تكسير العظام بالقلعة الحمراء الليلة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الريشة يرشح المريخ للفوز على النسور 

النقر: المواجهة صعبة !!
رشح مدرب الاهلي مدني هشام الريشة المريخ للفوز في مباراة اليوم امام النسور وقال ان الفوارق الفنية كبيرة بين الطرفين وان المريخ يعيش استقرارا غير مسبوق وانه الاوفر حظا فيما يري الفااتح النقر ان مباراة اليوم لن تكون سهلة باي حال من الاحوال وان النسور ستكون شرسة اليوم بعد خصم 3 نقاط من رصيدها
*

----------


## الدلميت

*× الشغيل على درب باكمبا وهجوم الهلال عال العال
 المدينة يواصل التألق وعودة المرعب علي النور وعيسى وعافية يقودان البعثة
× خليفة وبامبا والنجم الصاعد محمد عبد الرحمن يلفتون الأنظار ويخلطون أوراق مدرب الهلال
× الهلال في قمة المعنويات لمواصلة رحلة الإنتصاراتِ

 اعلام البنشر والنفخ !!  



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع المبدع محمد النادر وماعدمنا ابداعاتك ياحبيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تنفيذا لقرار الاجتماع الاخير لمجلس ادارة  نادي المريخ  الذى عقد بتاريخ 13-8-2013 , فقد قام السيد جمال الوالي رئيس  مجلس الادارة والامين العام الفريق /  طارق عثمان الطاهر بالاجتماع بالسيد  وزير الشباب والرياضه الاستاذ الطيب حسن بدوري ومدير الرياضة مولانا محمد  عثمان خليفة , وتم الاتفاق على عقد الجمعية العمومية  فى موعد لايتجاوز  15-10 -2013 , وسيقوم الامين العام بالتنسيق مع المفوضية فى  التوقيت  المناسب للاجراءات .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قام الجهاز الفني بفريق الكرة الاول بنادي  المريخ  بقيادة المدرب ابراهيم حسين ابرهومه  باختيار 21 لاعب لمباراة  المريخ والنسور والتى ستلعب مساء الثلاثاء وتم  استبعاد 4 لاعبين وهم اكرم  الهادي ومفضل محمد الحسن ومحمد موسي وحسن كمال . 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*المريخ بمن حضر
ربنا يوفق
                        	*

----------


## جكنون

*برافو محمد النادر على المجهود الرائع دمت ذخرا للمنتدى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


المريخ يتوعد النسور .. والوالي يصرح : حاولوا تشويه صورتي بنشر الديون
كروجر الانسب لتدريب الفرقة الحمراء .. ولا علاقة للسياسة بعملي في النادي
الاحمر يختتم اعداده بمران ساخن
جمعية المريخ العمومية في منتصف اكتوبر
الوالي : انتمائي السياسي لا علاقة له بعملي في المريخ
خالد الاعيسر: مستمرون في الشراكة مع الاتحاد
الامل يستقبل الموردة بمدينة الحديد والنار
قمة بين الاسود والنمور في كادوقلي
ديربي ساخن بين الرومان وسيد الاتيام
السلاطين يستدرجون اهلي عطبرة
السادة : الترتيبات اكتملت للقاء النيل
كاريكا ونزار يغيبان عن تدريب الهلال
المريخ جاهز للنسور .. الفرقة الحمراء تخطط الى قص اجنحة الجوارح والديسكو يسعى الى مفاجاة الضيوف
ابراهومة : نتطلع الى الانتصار ولا علاقة لنا بما يحدث في النسور .. نحترم المنافس وحريصون على تحقيق هدفنا .. المطلوب تحقيق الانتصار الثاني على التوالي والفوز خيارنا الاول والاخير 
خالد احمد المصطفى : الفرقة الحمراء في مركز جيد وعليها الاستمرار في الصدارة حتى النهاية
طارق محمد ابراهيم : الاستعدادات جيدة وفضلنا انتظام اللاعبين في المعسكر قبل 24 ساعة فقط من المباراة
شباب المريخ يواصلون التحضيرات
خمس مباريات في الجولة 15 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز .. المريخ يستقبل النسور بالقلعة الحمراء .. وديربي ساخن بين سيد الاتيام والرومان بمدني .. الفهود تستضيف القراقير بمدينة الحديد والنار .. والسلاطين وجها لوجه مع الاكسبريس .. قمة بين الاسود والنمور في كادوقلي .. ومواجهتان غدا في الحصاحيصا والخرطوم


*

----------


## الدلميت

*مساء امس ..المفوضية ترفع تقرير خطير للوزير بدوى  بخصوص الوضع غير القانوني لمجلس الهلال


ناقشت مفوضية تسجيل الهيئات  الشبابية والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم في اجتماعها الدوري امس الاثنين  بمقرها  ببحري برئاسة مولانا زكريا يونس المفوض الولائى الملف القانونى لنادي  الهلال بعد القرار الاخير الذي صدرته لجنة الاستئنافات للهيئات الشبابية  والرياضية بالولاية بتاريخ 21 اغسطس الجاري والقاضي بشطب الاستئناف المقدم  من العضو الاحتياطي لمجلس ادارة نادي الهلال علي همشري ورفض تصعيده للمجلس  واعلان فقدان متبقي مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال المنتخب للشرعية لمخالفته لصحيح  القانون واللائحة والنظام الاساسي للنادي بعدد ثمانيه اعضاء منتخبين بدلا  من تسعة اعضاء منتخبين وقررت المفوضية رفع تقرير مفصل للسيد وزير الشباب  والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم المحامي الطيب حسن بدوي عن الوضع القانوني  والاداري للنادي بعد قرار لجنة الاستئنافات الاخير ويشمل التقرير مراحل  التقاضي في ملف نادي الهلال القانونى ومن بينها جلسة محكمة الطعون الادارية  ام درمان يوم الاحد الاول من سبتمبر القادم وقد طالبت المفوضية السيد  الوزير باعمال سلطاته بحل متبقي مجلس الهلال المنتخب وتعين لجنة تسيير لسد  الفراغ الاداري بعد الوضع غير القانوني لمجلس الهلال بناء علي القرارين  اللذين اصدرتهما لجنة الاستئنافات الولائية يوم 21 يوليو الماضي و21 اغسطس  الجاري لان الانتظار لمراحل التقاضي ياخذ وقتا طويلا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يخطط لإسقاط النسور وإبراهومة يسعى للفوز في المهمة الأخيرة
الوالي يجتمع بالوزير والجمعية العمومية تنعقد في الخامس من إكتوبر
أزمة البث في طريقها للإنفراج .. معتصم جعفر يؤكد : جهات عليا وعدت بحل المشكلة
الزعيم يستهدف الوصول للنقطة 35 امام النسور
الفرقة الحمراء تكمل استعداداتها لقص اجنحة النسور
الجهاز الفني يختار 21 لاعبا للمباراة
الزعيم تكشف الموعد الحقيقي للجمعية العمومية للمريخ
المريخ يعقد جمعيته العمومية في الخامسص من اكتوبر
الفريق طارق : مصلحة المريخ في مجلس منتخب
تحديد الخامس من نوفمبر موعدا لنهائي الكاس
وارد تسلم مستندات العضويةوتطلب مهلة للايرادات
التنظيمات المريخية الجماهيرية تجتمع وتساند الاحمر بقوة مساء اليوم
ازمة البث في طريقها للانفراج
اربع لقاءات ساخنة في الممتاز عصر ومساء اليوم
توقف بث الممتاز يتسبب في ازمة بين اتحاد الكرة وشركة سوداني
أمير كمال : قاطعت الصحف الرياضية .. راض عن ادائي .. ووارفض هذا الاتهام
في مرانه الختامي امس .. المريخ يعمل لقص اجنحة النسور عبر الاطراف 
الزعيم تكشف التشكيلة الحمراء امام البرتغالي والاصابة تبعد سلياني وتقرب حظوظ امير .. راجي يتالق في الطرف الايمن .. وتفاهم كبير بين المنقذ والباشا وعلي جعفر وباسكال يتالقان في الضربات الثابتة .. مفضل ومحمد موسى يواصلان التاهيل وحسن كمال يخضع لتدريبات لياقة والطبيب يطمئن على اصابة البورندي
على ارضية ملعب القلعة الحمراء مساء اليوم .. المريخ يبحث تعميق جراح النسور وتامين صدارة الدوري الممتاز 
علي جعفر يؤمن دفاع الزعيم .. ابراهومة يبحث عن النقطة السادسة .. المريخ يستدعي طريقة كروجر لاصطياد النسور .. الحضري يعلن جاهزيته 
بعد ان التقى بالوزير .. مجلس المريخ يحدد الخامس عشر من اكتوبر موعدا اقصى لعقد الجمعية العمومية .. بدوي يشيد بتقرير لجنة تسيير الاحمر ويعلن عدم ممانعته تمديد فترة اللجنة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
النسور المجروحه وروح الانتقام !

نتوقع ان يكون لقاء المريخ والنسور مساء اليوم فى الجولة الخامسة عشرة من الدورى الممتاز مختلفا عن كل المواجهات السابقة بين الفريقين , خاصة من جانب فريق النسور الذى تعرض لعقوبات رادعة اعتمدها مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام فى اجتماعه الاخير حيث تم اعتبار الفريق خاسرا لمباراته ضد الاهلى شندى وخصم ثلاثة نقاطه من رصيده وتغريمه مبلغ 25 الف جنيه وايقاف عشرة من كوادره الادارية عن مزاولة نشاطهم لفترة تمتد الى ثلاث سنوات , وذلك بسبب تصرفات غير مسؤولة ارتكبها عدد من اداري الفريق واتهامات باطلة طالت حكم المباراة قادت جميعها الى عدم اكمال المباراة المذكورة !
مثل هذه العقوبات لابد ان تترك جرحا غائرا فى نفوس اللاعبين يدفعهم للانتقام والبحث عن تعويض النقاط التى تم خصمها من الفريق وذلك باى ثمن فى مباراتهم اليوم ضد المريخ وهى الاولي لفريق النسور بعد الاحداث المؤسفة فى استاد شندى ,, ولكن رغم كل ذلك نتمنى ان يلتزم لاعبى النسور بالروح الرياضية ويركزوا على اداء مباراتهم دون الالتفات الى مايصدر من المدرجات ضدهم ,, فهناك حالة من الاستنكار والاستياء والاسف لازالت تسيطر على افراد الوسط الرياضى بمختلف انتماءاتهم بسبب مابدر من اداري فريق النسور وكذلك من جانب اسرة التحكيم التى ابدت تعاطفها مع الحكم عماد الدين الذى ادار مباراة النسور واهلى شندى بعدما اتهمه الطاقم الادارى لفريق الشرطه بالسكر !
نعلم ان المريخ لم يكن طرفا فى ماحدث بشندى الا ان سيواجه خصما مجروحا ويبحث كما ذكرت عن التعويض باى وسيلة لهذا يبقى الحذر واجب والبعد عن الانفعال وعدم الانشغال بالعاب الخشونة والاحتكاك من غير كرة الذى قد يحدث من جانب فريق النسور .
المريخ لازال على صدارة الدورى والمحافظة على البقاء فى القمة امر صعب ويحتاج للتركيز والاداء القتالى من اجل مواصلة الانتصارات واى استهتار او استخفاف وعدم احترام للخصم قد يكلف المريخ الكثير لاسيما وان جميع الاندية التى تتطلع للحاق بصدارة المريخ تتمنى ان يتعثر فى هذه المرحلة لتقليص فارق النقاط !
ولاننسى ان المريخ فاز بصعوبة فى مباراته السابقة ضد الاتحاد وكان مهددا بالتعادل فى اى لحظة لولا خبرة وبراعة حارسه عصام الحضرى واستبساله فى الدفاع عن مرماه حتى نجح فى ان ينتزع للمريخ اغلى ثلاث نقاط من فريق الاتحاد .
نعلم ان الفوز فى مباريات الدورى يمثل غاية وهدفا لكل الاندية وله اهميته وقيمته اكثر من الانشغال بالاداء الفنى العام للفريق , ولكن فى ذات الوقت يصعب على اى فريق الخروج بالنتيجة الايجابية المطلوبة والتى تسعد قاعدته الجماهيريه اذا لم يقدم لاعبيه المردود الفنى الذى يساعدهم فى التفوق على خصمهم .
مرة اخرى نؤكد بان النسور لن يستسلم للعقوبات ويسعى بكل السبل لتعويض النقاط التى تم خصمها من رصيده حتى لو كلفه ذلك ان يؤدى المباراة بروح الانتقام والعنف والخشونة المهم ان يخرج من الملعب اليوم باقل الخسائر !
احكموا على عبد الصمد باعماله !
نفى سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام بمجلس ادارة نادى المريخ وجود خلافات داخل القطاع الرياضى ووصف مايكتب فى هذا الشأن بانه عار من الصحة ويصدر من اصحاب اجندة خاصة يستهدفون نسف استقرار المريخ .
كما هو معروف ان الحديث حول وجود خلافات مقصود به الاخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان رئيس القطاع الرياضى وزملائه فى القطاع المذكور ,, ولكن اذا افترضنا ان مايثار فى هذا الجانب صحيح فان الخلافات اذا كان مصدرها وجهات النظر او حول اسلوب التعامل بين رئيس القطاع وبقية الاعضاء فهى تبدو طبيعية خاصة فى القطاع الرياضى بوصفه القطاع الحيوى الذى يمسك رئيسه بكل خيوط العمل الادارى داخل النادى ويكون دائما تحت اضواء الاعلام الرياضى الذى يرصد كل كلماته وتصرفاته مثلما يحسب كل خطواته ,,وهى نوع من الضغوط التى يتعرض لها الاخ عبد الصمد الا انه لازال يؤدى واجبه بكل احترافية ويتحمل فوق طاقته و يساهم فى حلحلة المشاكل المالية للاعبين , لهذا من الظلم ان نحكم على من يتحمل مثل هذه المسؤليات من خلال كلمة صدرت منه فى لحظة غضب وانفعال اولم تعجب زيدا من افراد القطاع الرياضى ,, احكموا على رئيس القطاع باعماله التى تعزز من حالة الاستقرار التى ينعم بها المريخ حاليا وستنعكس ايجابا على ادائه ونتائجه باذن الله ,,

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا
عبد الصمد عثمان موديل 2013..!

نستطيع تصنيف الإداريين الناشطين في الاندية الرياضية الجماهيرية إلى ثلاثة أصناف، خاصة القيادات الوسيطة التي لها احتكاك مباشر مع اللاعبين والإعلام الرياضي بمختلف مسمياته، فالصنف الأول هم أولئك الحريصون على المنهجية والمؤسسية في العمل الإداري، ولا يسمحون بتمرير ممارسات أنصار الفوضى، وهم يركزون على تفاصيل عملهم بدقة متناهية ولا يتركون شيئاً في بند المفاجآت دون ان يحتاطوا له، وهذه المجموعة لا تجد الطريق مفروش أمامها بالورود، بل يجابهون عادة بحرب لا تبق منهم ولا تذر، لأن الدعوة للمنهجية والمؤسسية في هذه الاندية تعني بطريقة أو بأخرى إستهداف العصابات التي سيطرت على مقاليد الأمور ترتزق من أخطاء القيادات وغفلتهم، مستغلين إنشغال الناس بالإسفاف من القضايا، وحينها تندلع الحرب بشتى الوسائل بين من يحرصون على المنهجية والمؤسسية والطريق القويم والإدارة وبعض المنتفعين الذين يخافون على مصالحهم أمام هذا المد.
المجموعة الثانية تتمثل في صنف من الإداريين يؤمنون بأن كرة القدم مجال فوضوي ولا تستحق إجتهاداً في تنظيم شؤونها، ولا ينبغي التورط في زحمة فارغة إسمها منهجية ومؤسسية، فالعمل الرياضي في نظرهم (فهلوة) و(حمرتجيه)، وعندما تتحدث معهم عن اللوائح والتنظيم والترتيب تكون متهماً بالتنظير وإهدار وقتهم (الغالي).. أما المجموعة الأخيرة من الإداريين فهم من محبي السيطرة، يعملون بلا لوائح لتنظيم دولاب العمل، ومع ذلك يريدون أن تمر كل الأشياء وأدق التفاصيل عبرهم دون حرصهم على صحتها وعدمها.. المهم أن تكون كل الأمور في أياديهم.
عبد الصمد محمد عثمان من النوعية الثالثة، رجل يبذل جهداً طيباً في خدمة ناديه، ولكنه غير ممنهج، وبهذه الكيفية يمكنه إفساد أفضل مكاسبه بيديه دون تدخل أية جهات أخرى، والدليل على ذلك أنه يملك الآن فرصة تحقيق بطولة الدوري الممتاز وتحقيق إنجازات أخرى ندر تحقيقها في السنوات الأخيرة، ومع انه يبذل جهداً كبيراً ويقدم تضحيات لا يستطيع أحد إنكارها، إلا أنه جاء بمجموعة من التصرفات التي تؤكد أنه رجل متسلط ويحب السيطرة وافتعال المواقف التي تعكنن الأجواء، وأنا لا أتجنى عليه بطبيعة الحال وإنما تؤكد هذه الوقائع جملة الأحداث التي شهدتها الساحة المريخية في الأيام القليلة الماضية إبتداءً من خلافاته مع الكوكي بناءً على ما يكتب في الصحف، وافتعاله لمشكلة مع جهاز الشباب ومدرب الفريق الرديف، واحتكاكه مع خالد أحمد المصطفى، ومن ثم إشتباكه مع العقيد طارق محمد إبراهيم ومجاهد أحمد محمد وإقصائه للأخير في قضية لا تستحق أن تكون محل خلاف إن كان هو حريصاً على منهجة العمل الإداري في الأصل، فقد تحدث مع مجاهد بصوت عالي في المطار وأمام جمع من الناس.. منهم من يشجع المريخ ومنهم من يشجع الهلال ومنهم من لا يشجع كرة القدم من الأساس.. وهذه طريقة يعلم عبد الصمد أنها غير مقبولة لدى أي شخص يحمل الجنسية السودانية.. والأسوأ في هذا السيناريو أنه أصدر قرار إقالة مجاهد على الهواء الطلق وأمام هذا الجمع من الجمهور الرياضي والمتطفلين وبلهجة: (إنت ما بتنفع معاي) وكأن مجاهد كان يعمل معه في (كمينة طوب) أو مطعم بلدي..!
يوجد أكثر من أربعه الآن حول فريق كرة القدم المريخي بدون وصف وظيفي واضح، أو حتى توزيع صحيح للأدوار، وهذا يعني ان الصدامات ستتكرر وتداخل الإختصاصات ستفرض خلافات شخصية بين الناس ما لم يتم تدارك الموقف.. أما الأخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان فهو مرشح ليكون أول محطة خلاف للمدرب الجديد الألماني كروجر بطريقته الحالية.. فالرجل الوحيد الذي يتحدث الآن عن تميز عبد الصمد في عمله بالمريخ الآن هو جمال الوالي لأنه يلخص كل مشكلات المريخ في المال، وعبد الصمد رجل (دفيع).. وبذلك هو ناجح..!
عبد الصمد ليس جديداً على المريخ.. وكروجر عائد للمرة الثالثة للمريخ.. هذه للتذكير فقط..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
صيحة
موسى مصطفي
النسور مهمة صعبة تحتاج الى تركيز عالي

· مباراة المريخ امام النسور اليوم ليست بالسهلة و تحتاج الى تركيز عالي من نجوم المريخ خاصة ان الاحمر يجلس في الصدارة وعلى نجوم النريخ الابتعاد عن الغرور والاستهتار باعتبار ان المواجهة تحسم من جزئيات ولابد من التركيز.

· انتصار المريخ في مواجهة اليوم يدعمه بقوة لتحقيق الفوز على هلال الجبال في مواجهة الفريقين بكادوقلي في الاسبوع الثالث من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

· المريخ يستعيد في مواجهة اليوم نجمه المميز سليماني الذي اصبح من اللاعبين المهمين في المريخ ويتوقع ان يتم الدفع به كلاعب اساسي

· النسور خسر مباراته الاولي امام الاهلي شندي بثلاثية ومباراة اليوم لن تكن سهلة للمريخ باي حال من الاحوال !

· النسور سيكون قصة في حلق المريخ وعلى مدرب ان يدرك ان مواجهة المريخ بالنسور هي مواجهة محفوفة بالمخاطر وليست باي حال من الاحوال.

· الاستهتار بالنسور سيعرض النسور سيعرض المريخ الى فقدان نقاط المباراة او التعادل لان التجارب اثبتت ان المريخ دائما ما يخسر المباريات السهلة.

· المريخ كسب اهم واخطر المواجهات خارج القواعد في مدني امام الاتحاد!!

· مباراة اليوم تشهد ايضا عودة اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف وفيما يغيب اكرم الهادي سليم للالتهاب وكان المريخ قد اختتم اعداده لمواجهة اليوم بمران ناري عرض فيه ابراهومة طريقة مواجهة اليوم وشدد على تطبيق ما جاء في المحاضرة مع توزيع الادوار على اللاعبين من اجل تحقيق الفوز والخروج بنقاط المباراة.

متفرقات

· نثق تمام الثقة في نجوم المريخ في تجاوز النسور ولكن الاستهتار ممنوع!!

· العوارض المت بالمريخ وتسببت في غياب اكرم عن التمارين وعلى الوالي ترتيب جلسة قرآن للاعبين حتى لا تتوالي العوارض !!

· على الاخ ابراهومة ان يكف عن لغة التهديد التي يمارسها هذه الايام ويدرك انها يتعامل مع لاعبين محترفين !!

· تهديد ابراهومة المتواصل للاعبين يعني ان هناك توتر وسط اللاعبين سيقود الى كارثة!!

· كل يوم نقرأ تصريح لابراهومة يهدد فيه المتقاعسين!!

· على الاخ جمال ان يتدخل فورا لايقاف هذه الهازل حتى لا يخسر المريخ ما بناه !!

· يبدو ان الاخ ابراهيم حسين قد تعرض الى عملية شحن من بعض اصحاب المرض والغرض ضد نجوم المريخ!!

· ان كانت هناك توتر في العلاقة بين ابراهومة ونجوم المريخ تاكد اننا سنضحي بابراهومة وليس بــــ(كشف) المريخ لاننا يمكن ان ناتي بعشرين مدرب ومشجع ولكن البطولة ان ضاعت ربما نسفت استقرار المريخ لاعوام!!

· النار اشتعلت ما يكتبه موقع المريخ من تهديدات باسم ابراهومة خطر على المريخ!!

· حقق في الامر يا سعادة الفريق حتى لا تشتعل النار اكثر فاكثر ويتضرر منها المريخ !!

· الحقوا المريخ فانه يشتعل يا رجاله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
القلم الاحمر
 داوود عبدالحق ابورونق
كروجر للمرة الثالثة 

• تعاقد المريخ مع المدرب كروجر لمدة سنة وثلاثة شهور وهذا هو التعاقد الثالث لكروجر مع الزعيم في وجود الوالي رئيسا ولكي ينجح كروجر لا بد من زوال الاسباب التي منعتة من مواصلة مشواره في المرات السابقة .
• يجب على مجلس الأدارة توفير كل سبل وطرق النجاح من عدم التدخل الاداري وحل كل المشاكل المالية للاعبين والجهاز الفني والاداري وترك الحرية لكروجر لتعين من يراه مناسبا للعمل معه .
• كروجر يحتاج لوقفة الجماهير معه في حالة حدوث اخفاق لا قدر الله والكرة نصر وهزيمة وتعادل .
• كروجر لكي ينجح يجب على الاعلام المريخي الوقوف بجانبه ومساعدته ونقده بصورة ايجابية تضع مصلحة المريخ فوق كل اعتبار ويجب على الاعلام الأحمر التعامل بعقلانية مع فريق الكرة وجهازهم الفني ويجب عليهم تقديم الدعم المعنوي على العموم نتمني لكروجر التوفيق والنجاح وتحقيق المراد .
• اليوم يخوض المريخ مباراة مهمة امام فريق النسور العنيد ودائما ما تكون مباراة النسور قوية ومثيرة ونتوقع ان تكون عنيفة من جانب لاعبي النسور ويجب على ابراهومه تنبيه لاعبيه من العنف وعدم التعرض للكروت الملونة لان المريخ امامه مبارتين مهمتين امام هلال كادوقلي وهلال امدرمان فالحذر واجب يا ابراهومه
• الكوكي مدرب المريخ السابق ادلى بحديث خطير لقناة النيلين واتهم عبدالصمد محمد رئيس القطاع الرياضي بانه السبب في اقالته لوجود خلاف بينهما يتمثل في منعه لعبد الصمد من الدخول للملعب اثناء التدريب وهذا امر خطير يدين المجلس ويؤكد ضعفه .
• نعلم ان عبدالصمد مريخابي اصيل وانه داعم للمريخ لكن هذا لا يبرر تدخله في عمل الجهاز الفني ويجب على مجلس المريخ حسم مثل هذه الامور ووضع حدا لها .
• المدرب كروجر يتميز بالأنضباط وله شخصية قوية ولا يسمح بالتدخل في عمله وهو صارم وعنيد في كل ما يخص الفريق .
• يجب علي مجلس المريخ تهيئة الجو المناسب لكروجر والعبء الكبير يقع على دائرة الكرة والقطاع الرياضي ونطالبهم بالتنسيق مع المدير الفني حتى تتحقق الاهداف
• سكرتير الخرطوم الوطني عزالدين الحاج تحدث اخيرا واخرج الهواء الساخن وكشف المستور وفضح حبايبنا الزرق حيث اكد ان بطولة (الظلام ) او كما يدعيها حبيبنا الجعلي بطولة النيل الكبري هي من نصيبهم وانهم البطل الحقيقي لكنهم تنازلوا عنها للهلال خوفا من حدوث كارثة بين جماهير الهلال المنقسمة حول البرير لذلك تكرموا ومنحوا الهلال حقا لا يملكه اه رأيكم شنو يا جعلي وكتاحة اذا عندكم كرامة رجعوا الكاس وفي الظلام ؟ .
• سبحان الله مغير الاحوال حبيبنا الجعلي وحديثه مدون في السجلات كان ينعت نصر الدين الشغيل لاعب المريخ باسوأ واقبح الالقاب وسماه الجزار وبين ليلة وضحاها اصبح الشغيل الذي كان يجاهد ويكابد من اجل اقتحام التشكيلة الاساسية للزعيم اصبح الان النغمة المحببة بل صار اللاعب الاول في كشف الهلال التعبان وهكذا هم اولادنا ينشرون الفرح والسرور اينما حلو مبروك يا جعلي وكتاحة الشغيل وانتم عالم لا تعرفون أدب الحياء قال الشغيل النجم الاول .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ
ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ
ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻀﻼﻡ ﺍﺗﻠﻘﺎﻟﻮ ﺳﻴﺪ

ﺛُﻮﺭﻱ ! . ﺃﺣﺒّﻚِ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺜُﻮﺭﻱ ..
ﺛُﻮﺭﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﻳﺎ . ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺎﻳﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺨُﻮﺭِ
ﺛُﻮﺭﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ، ﻭﺍﻧﺘﺼﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮِ
ﻻ ﺗﺮﻫﺒﻲ ﺃﺣﺪﺍً . ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﻣﻘﺒﺮﺓُ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭِ
(ﻧﺰﺍﺭ ﻗﺒﺎﻧﻲ)
ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺷﻤﺲ ﻻ ﺗﻨﻜﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻻ ﻋﻴﻦ ﻋﻤﻴﺎﺀ
ﻓﺎﻟﺸﻤﺲ ﻧﺠﻢ
ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﺳﻨﺖ ﻣﺨﻠﺒﺎ ﻭﻣﻨﻘﺎﺭ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﺍﻗﻞ ﻣﻦ
(ﺗﺨﺮﺵ) ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ
ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺎ ﻋﺮﻑ ﻻﻋﺒﻮﺍ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺷﻤﺲ
ﺗﻌﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﻀﻮﺀ ﻟﻼﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﻫﻼﻻﺕ ﻭﺍﻗﻤﺎﺭﺍ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩﻩ ﻭﻭﺳﻂ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﺑﺼﺪﺍﺭﺗﻪ
ﻓﻤﺎ ﻳﻤﻨﻌﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻻ ﺗﺨﺎﺫﻻ ﺍﻭ ﺗﻘﻠﺒﺎﺕ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ
............... ............... ......
ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ
ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﻢ ﺗﻜﻮﻩ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺨﺎﻓﺔ ﺣﺪﻭﺙ
ﻛﺎﺭﺛﺔ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻤﻪ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺷﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺱ ﺑﻠﻄﺠﺔ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻀﻼﻡ ﺩﻩ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻥّ
ﻃﻠﻌﺖ ﺍﻥّ ﺑﺎﺧﻮﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ
ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﺍﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﺘﺤﺎﻛﻢ
ﺷﺎﻝ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻣﺎ ﺣﻘﺘﻮ
ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺭﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻼ ﻳﺎ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ
............... ..........
ﺗﺮﻱ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺳﻨﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﻓﻴﻲ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻣﺼﺎﺭﻋﺔ ﺍﻡ ﺗﻠﻲ ﻣﺎﺗﺶ
ﺍﻡ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﻊ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﻻﻋﻴﺴﺮ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺜﺒﺖ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻣﻨﻘﻮﻟﺔ
............... ..............
ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻳﺤﺔ ﺑﻴﻔﺘﺢ ﺧﺸﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻘﺮﺓ
ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺣﺰﻳﻦ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﻓﺘﺤﺖ ﺻﻔﺤﺎﺕ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ
ﻻﺟﺪ ﺍﻋﻼﻧﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻔﻘﻮﺩﻳﻦ
ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻋﺪ ﻏﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺿﺤﻴﺔ ﻭﻋﻤﺮ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻫﻠﻬﻢ ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ
............... ............... .......
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺻﺎﺭ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺍ ﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
ﻓﺎﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻗﺪ ﺻﺎﺭ ﺳﻮﺑﺮﺍ
ﻭﻫﻮ ﻋﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺧﺎﺭﻗﺎ
ﺳﻴﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ
ﻓﻤﺤﻤﺪ ﺗﺤﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺮﺋﻴﺴﻪ
ﻓﻜﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺎ ﻭﻟﺪﺍﻩ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ.......ﻭﻻ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ
ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ
............... ............... .
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﻴﺶ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍ ﻛﺎﻣﻼ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ
ﻭﻧﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻡ ﻭﻧﺪﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻢ ﻥ ﻳﺤﺮﺽ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﻤﻞ ﻣﺎﺷﻲ...
............... .............
ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺎﺕ ﻛﻦ ﻳﻐﻨﻴﻦ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺎ :ﻻ ﺷﺮﺍﺏ ﺳﻴﺠﺎﺭ
ﻭﻻ ﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﻗﻤﺎﺭ
ﺩﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺗﺐ ﻳﺸﺠﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ
ﻭﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺣﻜﻤﺎ ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻛﻌﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻻ ﻳﺘﻠﺤﻪ ﻣﻬﺰﻭﻣﻴﻦ
ﻗﺎﺩﻣﺎ
............... ............... ....
ﻛﻠﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﺤﻠﺖ ﻋﻘﺪﺓ ﻃﺎﻝ ﺣﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻓﺔ....ﺩﻋﻮﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ
ﻣﻌﻘﺪﺓ ﺍﺣﺴﻦ
............... ............... .
ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﻌﻞ ﻣﺪﺍﺭﺳﻪ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ 11 ﺳﻨﺔ ﻻ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ
ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺮﻳﻂ ﻓﻴﻪ
ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺍﺻﺒﺢ ﺻﻔﺤﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ ﻭﺍﻧﻄﻮﺕ
ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻪ
............... ..........
ﻭﻷﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﺻﻐﺮ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﺎ ﻭﺻﻐﻴﺮ ﻳﻠﻔﺖ
ﺍﻧﺘﺒﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻭﻳﺸﺪﻩ ﻓﻠﻘﺪ ﻛﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻣﻞ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻋﺪﺩﻫﻢ ﻓﺎﺫﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻳﻐﻔﻞ ﺳﻬﻮﺍ
ﺍﺣﺪﻫﻢ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺷﻤﻲ
ﺍﺫ ﻛﺘﺐ ﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻛﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﻳﺨﺒﺮ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻠﺴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺻﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻣﺮﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﺐ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ.....ﺍﺑﺮﺍ ﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺯﺍﻣﻞ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻥ ﻋﺒﺪ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻭﺑﺸﺮﻱ ﻭﺑﺸﺎﺭﺓ ﻳﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﻣﺨﺘﺒﺮﺍﺕ ﻃﺒﻴﺔ
ﺟﻮﺍﺭ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻛﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺳﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺷﻤﻲ
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻬﻮﺭﺓ ﻭﺳﻨﺰﻭﺭﻩ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻧﺎﺧﺬ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ
ﺳﺮﺍﺋﺮﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻮﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺤﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﻨﺴﻮﺑﻴﻪ..ﺍﺧﻮﻧﺎ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻚ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﺍﺣﺮﺯ ﻛﻢ ﻫﺪﻑ
ﻓﻲ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ....ﻭﻫﻞ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻫﺪﻓﺎ.....
ﻛﻞ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺨﻴﺮ

*

----------

